# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Doctor Poelsoord

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord Doctor Poelsoord
Meerssenerweg 1
Maastricht

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord Doctor Poelsoord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Doctor Poelsoord.*

----------


## chatnoir

HALLO .

HEEFt iemand evaringen van het dr poelsoord,ik zou daar heen moeten om tot rust te komen.mijn klachten zijn heel moe ,depressies en keelpijn ,gewrichtspijnen. migranen. zit ik daar dan wel op mijn plek. om tot rust te komen.
M.v.G. D.

----------

